# Challenge: Seek 90 sec - 2 min "reflective" piece (acc. for a photo presentation)



## dcbarry (May 28, 2015)

*Challenge: Seek 90 sec - 2 min "reflective" piece (acc. for a photo presentation)*

Hello all:

Short version:

Seeking recommendations for 90 second to 2 minute complete pieces (i.e., pieces I don't need to artificially cut, and which resolve themselves) to accompany a portion of a photo presentation of teachers, administrators, clergy and staff past and present. The general theme of the the segment is "gratitude for those who guided us (graduates)."

Long version:

While I have eclectic musical tastes, and an appreciation for classical and symphonic music, I don't exactly have great knowledge in the area.

I am putting together a photo presentation for a graduation banquet for a K-8 school. I broke the presentation into 4 pieces spanning the students' growth over nine years. And now, at the last minute, I was just asked to add a insert a short fifth one, which will be very brief. It will be a segment remaining the students of teachers, administrators, clergy and staff past and present. The general theme of the the segment is "gratitude for those who guided us."

I did a quick search for "two minute classical pieces", but most are "big" "showy" pieces - not the mood I am seeking. Sure, I cut just snip two minutes of "something" more suitable but I like things that are complete.

In case you were wondering (and I know you are!) The four musical segments (chose both for theme, and to match the length of the sections) are:

"You've got a Friend in me (Toy Story)" (acoustical version) (Kinder and 1st)
"Linus and Lucy" (2nd through 5th)
--> new piece goes here
"All in this Together (High School Musical)" (6th and 7th)
"I'm on Top of the World (Imagine Dragons)" (8th)

(OK, some of you, stop cringing! I told you eclectic! And it works! ;-) )

I'll be inserting the requested portion smack in the middle.

Looking forward to some of you taking up the challenge!

Cheers,

d.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

This may or may not be what you are after, but it is about the right length and is a beautiful piece:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Or this might work:

Debussy's Dr. Gradus ad Parnassum


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

The first prelude of the well tempered clavier is one that should be easy to find


----------



## dcbarry (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

In the end, because the clock was running out, I ended up using an excerpt from an acoustical performance of a hymn of thanksgiving. However, I particularly liked Clairvoyance's suggestion as it hit the right mood I was looking for. Filing that in the mind for future presentations. thanks!


----------

